# Some of mine :)



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

this is Phoenix. he's my main man  so far

















this is bear, i only have one picture of her so far. i originally thought she was a male, she looked like it in the petsore.  so she's probably pregnant with Phoenix. i kind of wondered why they were fighting, but i thought it was because they were from the same litter. 
do you have any idea of the outcome? Bear is probably carrying a spotted gene. 









i have two more mice, plus 6 growing up.
i have a female PEW and a male PEW. 
i don't have any of the mom, or the dad of this litter. 

















i was told the babies were chinchilla. but that could be wrong. 
i'm new at this genetics thing, so im learning. so the technical names would help 
the babies carrying the broken gene. Bear probably carries a spotted gene, the tip of her tail is white.
Phoenix is Recessive yellow, or dominant yellow. i was told either. 
i have no idea what Bear would be called.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I'm no real help with genetics am afriad...
But I DO like the look of Phoenix, he's a handsome looking moose.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Phoenix is so cute, he looks like an antique teddy-mouse 

Those babies look like chins to me! Bear is a longhaired black. She may not necessarily carry the spotting gene, sometimes blacks just have white tail-tips and toes, like the pigment can't stretch all the way. If Phoenix is recessive yellow and Bear and Phoenix are from the same litter, there's good chance Bear will carry recessive yellow too and you'll have RY longhaired babies in the litter - but this isn't 100% guaranteed. If Phoenix is dominant yellow or an unmarked brindle, you'll get yellows/brindles in the litter. You'll definately get either black or agouti or both, and all your babies will be longhaired. That's as much as I can tell you without knowing the background of the mice.

Sarah xxx


----------



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

ok. thanks. 
i don't know the back ground of the mice either. but they are sure cute. i saw them in the pet store and just had to get them.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Cute!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute


----------



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

ok.
i think Phoenix might not be a him. i watched him in his cage and no man bits came down.
but the spacing is right for a man :?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So maybe Phoenix is really pregnant by Bear... :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Phoenix is a lovely little guy.


----------



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks. 
lol.
but Bear is definitely a girl. 
Phoenix has man parts, but his testies didn't come down when i watched him in his cage.


----------

